# Firefox -> Fritz!Box Tool



## Stormbringer (29. Dezember 2007)

moin zusammen,

habe wiedermal ein nützliches firefox-tool entdeckt, diesmal für alle fritzbox-besitzer: *Fox!Box*

zeigt in der ff-statusleiste die ip-adresse an und man kann mit einem rechtsklick darauf die verbindung der box erneuern. sehr nützlich bei downloads von solchen lustigen seiten wie rapidshare oder so... (mit ip und volumen locking) 

http://www.erweiterungen.de/detail/FoxBox/


----------



## jetztaber (30. Dezember 2007)

Hat was praktisches, dieses Tool.

Neue IP-Adresse ohne Neustart der Fritz!Box. War bisher mit längeren Wartezeiten und dem absoluten Willen zum Erfolg verknüpft.


----------



## Stormbringer (31. Dezember 2007)

gell? bin total begeistert von dem teil...


----------



## Adrenalize (31. Dezember 2007)

Wer jetzt heult, weil er ein einen T-Com Router hat:
Da gibt es ein Tool namens Online-Control, läuft auch unter Vista, hängt im Tray, zeigt die IP an, kann kurz die Verbindung trennen und wieder erneuern, und bei einigen Modellen sogar Firmwares runterladen.
Erzielt bei Rapidshare denselben Effekte (IP-Wechsel)


----------

